# Is jucheck.exe a virus/trojan/something bad?



## beancurd89

Hi. I've been using my laptop for months now, and something keeps prompting me to run jucheck.exe. I don't think I've ever run it yet. 

After a quick google search, it seems like it is a virus thingy. However, my laptop is pretty new, and I'm pretty sure that it CAME with jucheck.exe. Like, right after I installed windows. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## koala

Go to Start > Control Panel > Java > Update tab and remove the checkmark from 'Check for updates automatically', then reboot and look in Task Manager to see if jucheck.exe is still there.

Have you run any malware scans?


----------



## beancurd89

Hi, I just did a malware scan + virus scan. All clear. Is jucheck.exe just something that checks for updates? If so, shouldn't I actually run it since older versions of Java are more susceptible to virus attacks and such instead of turning it off?


----------



## koala

Yes, it checks for java updates. You can either set it to check automatically and leave it running constantly in the background or you can disable it and check manually every few weeks through the control panel. I've got mine disabled because I keep up to date with security news through RSS news feeds, but you're probably safer letting jucheck.exe do its thing in the background.


----------



## beancurd89

Okay, so it's NOT harmful to my computer at all? Then it's safe to run it right? I'm not bothered by the fact that it pops up often or anything, just want to make sure it's okay to run it.


----------



## koala

As long as it's the genuine Sun Java file, it's safe. If it's a fake, it could be a trojan, but your scans would indicate it's ok.

If you'd like our security team to take a closer look, either wait for one of them to reply to this thread or follow the instructions here: *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html* and start a new thread with the requested log files in the *Virus/Trojans/Spyware forum*.


----------



## beancurd89

I see. I have no further questions. Thank you for your help


----------

